# 2005 Draft



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

How does our draft pick situation look like?

We will likely have our own in the 12-20 range and the Bulls in the 4-7 range.

But what about the 2nd round? I don't think we have traded our 2nd rounder (traded 2004 2nd rounder for Harvey) and we got a conditional 2005 2nd rounder from Orlando for Archibald.

*Out of reach*
Martynas Andriuskevicius 7'3 240 18yo(dc 2006 #2/.net #1) 

My early F/C wishlist would be

*Bulls pick*
Randolph Morris ~6'10 250 18yo ( .net 2006 #16/ dc 2006 #8 )
Johan Petro ~7' 260 18yo ( .net #2 / dc #6)
Andrew Bogut 6'11-7' 242 20yo (.net #28 / dc #7)
LaMarcus Aldridge 6'11 225 19yo (.net #16/ dc 2006 #7)
Chris Taft 6'10 240 19yo (.net #3/ dc #4)

*Suns pick* (could go to San Antonio but unlikely)
Andrew Bogut 6'11-7' 242 20yo (.net #28 / dc #7)
LaMarcus Aldridge 6'11 225 19yo (.net #16/ dc 2006 #7)
Kosta Perovic 7'2 240 19yo ( .net #14 / dc #17)
Channing Frye 6'11 250 21yo ( .net #33/ dc #41)
Peja Samardziski 7' 240 18yo ( .net #27/ dc 2006 #14)
Torin Francis 6'10-6'11 252 21yo ( .net 2006 #32/ dc 2006 #16)
Tiago Splitter 6'11-7' 240 19yo ( .net #6/ dc  #5)
Mile Ilic 7' 230 20yo ( .net 2006 #15/ dc 2006 #45)

*Orlando 2nd rounder and Phoenix 2nd rounder*
Channing Frye 6'11 250 21yo ( .net #33/ dc #41)
Eduardo Hernandez-Sonseca 7' 245 21yo ( .net #47/ dc N/A)
Peja Samardziski 7' 240 18yo ( .net #27/ dc 2006 #14)
Mile Ilic 7' 230 20yo ( .net 2006 #15/ dc 2006 #45)
Paul Davis 6'11 250 20yo ( .net 2006 #35/ dc 2006 #19)

*Other players*

Chris Paul 6' 170 19yo ( .net  #3/ dc #4)
Nemanja Aleksandrow F 6'11-7' 210 17yo ( .net #5/ dc #2)
Marvin Williams F 6'10 230 18yo ( .net 2006 #7 / dc #3)
Ike Diogu PF 6'8-6'9 245 21yo ( .net 2006 #39/ dc 2006 #21)
Hassan Adams G 6'4 200 20yo (.net #11/ dc 2006 #26)
Louis Williams G 6'2 180 today 18yo ( .net #9/ dc #4 in HS Sr rankings)
Mustafa Shakur PG 6'3 180 20yo ( .net 2006 #6 / dc 2006 #12)


Shelden Williams and Sean May are listed as centers but are both only 6'9 at best I'd guess. Williams looked pretty good in the final 4 last year I must admit. Josh Boone is also listed there but I thought he looked like a dud on the court like Bo Outlaw.

Andray Blatche is 6'11-7' 230 18yo ranked #8 in draftcity's HS Sr. rankings right now.

Hopefully the HS class will make some noise. At this point last year JR Smith and Dorell Wright were unknown as well.


If we do have the 4 picks it will be interessting to see what we do with it. We have 14 players on the roster so either we will trade the picks or the obvious guys like Zarko, Casey(FA), Tabuse, Eisley, Hunter, Voskuhl could be out.
Assume we will use the MLE on someone like Dale Davis that would put our roster at 2 firsts, 2 second rounder, MLE, Amare, Marion, JJ, Q, Nash, Barbosa, Lampe, Vroman. That's 13 guys already. Plus they could possibly split MLE money on 2 decent veterans or use the veteran exemption as well.

Plus we own the rights to Vujanic as well.

It's just a matter of time until we trade away a guy like Zarko.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I think the Suns realize their center situation is completely unacceptable, but they didn't see any centers on the board with the seventh pick that they liked, so they decided to trade their pick for a lottery pick next summer and hope there will be a center there who they like. It was a smart move, the Raptors should have done the same thing instead of reaching for Rafael Araujo who is going to be a huge bust. That just shows the difference between a team with good management and a team with bad management.

Most of those first six guys you listed will probably be taken in the Top 10, the big men with star potential all get taken pretty quickly. That's why the Suns had to make the trade, there probably won't be any good centers left by their own pick.

Zarko and Casey Jacobsen are both probable busts with no trade value, it really doesn't matter what the Suns do with them. If I were Phoenix I'd try to trade Casey for a scrub center who would be their stopgap for the 2004-05 season, but who they'd let go next summer. Someone like Stepania or DeClercq.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I wouldn't declare Zarko a bust yet. Dirk needed time as well although granted he was a lot younger.

Zarko has probably as much talent as anyone in the league including Nowitzki. But he needs to finally put it together. He is really nervous still when he gets on the floor and it will be tough to crack the rotation on this team.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Those are some good players, the ones I've heard of at least, but only a couple of guys over 20? There aren't any decent f/cs in mid to late college out there?


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Petro seems interesting. I think Bogut would be a nice compliment to Amare offensively, but we really need to look at some options defensively and I think Petro could be a Dalembert-like player. He'd be my pick, but it's too early.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I like Randolph Morris a whole lot. From what I saw, he is a pretty good post defender, a *great* shotblocker, and seems like a poor mans Tim Duncan in the post, which is a compliment. He has a very nice post game. He outplayed Dwight Howard in high school more than once, and they were on the same AAU team. Morris is the more skilled player, with a better feel for the game, I think. He just isnt nearly the athlete that Howard is. 

However, I think he'll be staying at Kentucky for atleast another year.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Go Andrew Bogut. You should get him with your 11-20 pick


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Andrew Bogut is actually just 6'9. 

His NBA Height will be 6'11, but he is officially 6'9 without shoes.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>1 Penny</b>!
> Andrew Bogut is actually just 6'9.
> 
> His NBA Height will be 6'11, but he is officially 6'9 without shoes.


Who says that? Bogut is every bit as tall or taller than Tim Duncan.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

bogut is definately over 6'9....
being an aussie i really want to see him succeed and i think pheonix would be a good place for him.
give 2-3 years and this team could really be contending for the championship


----------

